# Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hab grad gesehen das die nun auf dem Markt zu haben ist, bei dem Vergleich der techn. Details fiel mir auf das sie fast identisch mit der EOS 50D ist .

http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_500D/index.asp?specs=1

Gleicher Prozessor, gleiche Auflösung, gleiche Iso einstellungsmöglichkeiten usw.

das einzige was mir auffiel das die etwas langsamer ist in der Rheienbildfunktion (3,4 Bilder/s und bei der 50D sinds 6,3) - wie kann dass denn ? Bei der gleichen Prozessor und AF Ausstattung ?

Nach diesem *vorab* Test hier soll sie langsamer sein, aber eine besser BildQ. bieten als die 50D 
http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Spiegelreflex-Kameras-bis-1.000---index/index/id/547/

Liebe Profis, bitte schaut doch mal was hier der genaue Unterschied zur 50D wäre (ausgenommen funktion und ausstattung) - ich kapier nicht warum die 500D langsamer sein soll als die 50D ... is halt noch Anfängerwissen bei mir 

Könnte die 500D evtl. ein günstiger Einstigskonkurrent was BildQ und Schnelligkeit anbetrifft zur 50D sein ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Hier hab ich noch was zur Fokussierzeit gefunden:


Fokussierungszeit(Auslöser wird halb gedrückt) und Auslöseverzögerung inklusiv korrekter Fokussierung

50 D:
WW: 0.05 bis 0.14 Sekunden
Tele: 0.06 bis 0.17 Sekunden

WW: 0.06 bis 0.16 Sekunden
Tele: 0.07 bis 0.18 Sekunden

500 D:
WW: 0.07 bis 0.16 Sekunden
Tele: 0.08 bis 0.19 Sekunden

WW: 0.07 bis 0.17 Sekunden
Tele: 0.09 bis 0.20 Sekunden

zum Vergleich die Nikon D90
WW: 0.06 bis 0.17 Sekunden
Tele: 0.07 bis 0.20 Sekunden

WW: 0.07 bis 0.18 Sekunden
Tele: 0.07 bis 0.21 Sekunden

Quellen:
http://www.dkamera.de/testberichte/canon/eos-500d/geschwindigkeit
http://www.dkamera.de/testberichte/canon/eos-50d/geschwindigkeit

Machen denn die wenigen 0,02 Sekunden den Kohl fett ?


Allerdings finde ich das die BildQ bei den Testfotos meiner Meinung nach bei der 50D am Besten aussieht - was meint ihr ?
http://www.dkamera.de/testberichte/canon/eos-500d/bildqualitaet
http://www.dkamera.de/testberichte/nikon/d90/bildqualitaet

Die Nikon bringt direkt ein 18-105mm oder alternativ 18-200mm Objektiv mit. Als Urlaubsobjektiv müsste man sich so evtl. noch nen 70-300mm holen und da ist der Preis sicher wieder höher als in der Kombi von Canon mit nem 18-55 + 70-300 ?


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Servus Ralf

Die 50D ist eine Semiprofi ...
heißt, sie ist von der Verarbeitung, vom "Anfassgefühl" und von den Materialien (Magnesium-Grundgerüst, bessere Belederung) wertiger ausgeführt.

Die schnellere Bildfolge kommt von einem größeren, schnelleren internen Speicher, bevor die Daten auf die Karte geschrieben werden und vermutlich durch eine schnellere interne Signalverarbeitung (hat nix mit dem Prozessor, DIGIC 4 zu tun, der rechnet ja nur). Der A/D-Wandler wird wohl auch ein anderer sein.

Ob sich die Anschaffung der 50D gegenüber der 500D lohnt kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen. Da kann dir Frank weiterhelfen, er hat die 50D und die 400D.

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, die 40D die ich hatte, hat ein Top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis 

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich sie mir als 2.Body sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Danke Helmut,

ich war heute mal mit meiner Frau in der Stadt spazieren und da hab ich mir doch gleich mal beide angesehen. . 

Die neue 500D gibt es seit heute bei s*turn für 899€ inkl. EF-S 18-55MM IS (Einzelpreis 170 €) 

Die 50D liegt bei 1.249 € inkl.dem Objektiv: EF-S 17-85 mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM  (Einzelpreis 479 €)

Man kann bis zum 09.05.09 eine alte, kaputte cam dort abgeben und beim kauf über 499 € = 100 € sparen.

d.h. also der Body der 500D liegt bei 629 € und der der 50D bei 670 €.

Ich persönlich habe beide mit beiden Objektiven getest und konnte in der Reaktonszeit im P Modus keinen Unterschied feststellen, eher fand ich sogar das die 50D etwas länger brauchte bei einer 1600er ISO ohne Blitz - komisch  - habt ihr das auch schon festellen können an euren 50D ´s ?


Auch kam es mir so vor als ob in der 500D ein besserer Verwacklungsschutz eingebaut ist als bei der 50D - oder lags doch am Gewicht das ich da mehr verwackelte Bilder zu stande bekam ?

Die 50D ist natürlich ein gehöriger Brocken im Vergleich zur 500D die die größe der 450D hat, allerdings ist diese bei einem Größeren Objektiv 70-300 und dieses große graue besser händelbar. Da kippt die 500D schon etwas über wenn das Objektiv mehr wiegt als die Cam. An der 50D ist ebenfalls die Helligkeitsregelung besser gelöst, ist ja ruck zuck via drehrad esinstellbar. Bei der 500D muss man da einen seperaten Knopf drücken und gleichzeitige vorne am drehrad unter dem auslöser regulierten - fand ich etwas umständlich.

Videofunktion hab ich nicht getestet.


Also ich finde, beide Cams sind gleichschnell und liefern super Bilder.

Die 50D ist eher für jemanden der mit dem Gewicht klar kommt und gerne mit großen Objektiven arbeitet und sich in die Einstellungsmaterie einarbeitet, die 500D ist eher für jemanden der von einer Digi oder Bridge auf DSL umsteigen möchte, dem aber so riesen Zoom Objektive nicht permanent am Body dranne sein müssen und der nicht mit sehr vielen Einstellungen arbeitet.

Für die 50D gtibts ne tolle Kombi mit 17-85er und 70-300er für ca. 1.600 €.

Die 500D gibts wahlweise mit dem 18-55er für 799 € oder mit dem 18-200er für ca 1.130 €


Man könnte also die 500D mit dem 17-85er für 1.129 € nehmen oder die 50D mit dem gleichen Objektiv zum gleichen Preis.

Was würdet ihr tun wenn ihr die Wahl hättet ?

Ist es tatsächlich so das das 17-85er im endeffekt ganz ganz deutlich brilliantere Bilder macht als das 18-55er ? Ich mein bei dem Preisunterschied müsste das doch klar sein oder ?


Übrigens, von dem 70-200er war ich nicht so richtig überzeugt, eher von dem 70-300er. Von der Nikon D90 war ich übrigens auch nicht sonderlich überzeugt, ich musste doch eine sehr sehr deutliche, langsamere Geschwindikkeit beim Fokkusieren und Auslösen feststellen die für mich nicht in Frage kommt, gerade jetzt wo ich wei was langsam bedeutet.


----------



## Ulumulu (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Hallo

Seit Anfang März bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer der EOS 50D

der unterschied zur 100er Serie (400D; 450D und der neuen 500D) ist ganz klar die Verarbeitung. 
Magnesiumgehäuse das gegen Umwelteinflüsse angedichtet ist.
Schnellere verschleißarme Mechanik, hört man deutlich den Unterschied beim auslösen.

Ich habe viel gelesen und die 50D wurde stark schlecht geredet noch bevor sie auf den Markt kam.
Ich konnte aber nur Positives feststellen. Sie liegt besser in der Hand, lässt sich besser bedienen dank dem Daumenrad und auch die Verarbeitung ist hochwertiger.

Die neue 500D hat einigen schnick schnack mehr abbekommen gegenüber der 
50D was ich eigentlich nicht verstehen kann. 
Warum der 50D die Videofunktion vorenthalten wurde. Naja das scheint wohl Marktstrategie zu sein. Hätte mich schon mal gereizt wie das so ist.
Naja letztlich will man ja nur Fotos machen und da ist es eigentlich egal welche Kamera man hat, entscheidend ist einmal die Kreativität des Benutzers und die Optiken die vorne drauf sind.
Bilder machen alle Kameras gut, natürlich kann man jeden Pixel umkrempeln um unterschiede festzustellen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Hi Daniel,



Ulumulu schrieb:


> Warum der 50D die Videofunktion vorenthalten wurde. Naja das scheint wohl Marktstrategie zu sein. Hätte mich schon mal gereizt wie das so ist.



Die 500D schafft bei der Videofunktion gerade mal 20 bilder/s im HD Modus und 34 im 720er. Das ist für ein ordetliches Video deutlich zu langsam, da hat man schon schwierigkeiten wenn man beim filmen schwenkt. .. Aber man möchte ja fotos macvhen und nicht filmen, und falls doch mal ein Moment kommt kann man ja serienbilder machen 


 Ich denke auch das es einige Vorteile der 50D gegenüber der 500D gibt.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


welche Kombi wäre denn bei der 50D am Empfehlenswertesten beim Erstkauf ?


A: nur Body und dann das Canon EF 28-135mm/ 3,5-5,6/ IS USM Objektiv sep. kaufen als immer drauf Objektiv ? = Gesamt ca. 1360 €


B: Kit mit  EF-S 17-85 mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM  für 1129 € (und dann später noch nen 70-300 von Sigma/Tamron oder nen 500€ teueres Canon kaufen) ?


C: Double Zoom Kit inkl. EF-S 17-85 + EF 70-300 IS USM für 1550 € ?


+ 64 € für ne 8 GB CF Karte, da ja nur die 500D mit SD betrieben wird ...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

 noch eine Frage  in welcher situation nutzt man eigentlich die LCD Anzeige die oben rechts auf der Cam ist und alle möglichen Infos gibt


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Servus Ralf

Empfehlung kann man da schlecht abgeben, kommt ja auf deine Geldbörse an 

Prinzipiell sind die teuersten Angebote die billigsten 

Soll heißen, die im Bundle mit angebotenen Objektive sind billiger als einzeln gekauft.
Also das Kit 50D, 17-85 und 70-300 ist schon sehr günstig 
Der Vergleich mit der 40D.

Mein Statement zur 40D steht in meinem oberen Beitrag.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Danke Helmut,

leider muss man ja noch Zoll zahlen wenn man was aus Österreich bestellt, somit bekommt man das 40er Kit in Deutschland nicht unter 1400 € und da machen die 150 € mehr für das 50er Kit den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.

Also empfiehlst du nicht das EF 28-135mm als Immerdrauf Objektiv


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Hi Ralf.

Zoll innerhalb der EU als Privatperson? 
Wohl eher nicht: 


> Eine zollamtliche Behandlung von Waren ist nicht mehr notwendig, so dass keine Zollpapiere mehr benötigt werden. Auf Grund der fehlenden Mehrwertsteuerharmonisierung muss für jede erhaltene Ware Erwerbsteuer in Höhe der deutschen Mehrwertsteuer gezahlt werden. *Für Sendungen an Privatkunden, im Versandhandel* und für die Lieferung von Fahrzeugen gibt es *Sonderbestimmungen.*



Quelle


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

aha , kanns dann vielleicht garantieprobleme geben wenn man eine österreichische Cam hier zum deutschen Händler bringt ? .. auch hätte ich so meine Bedenken beim Internethändler zu bestellen wg. Grauimporten, Garantie und Echtheitszertifikate werden ja ohne Probleme gefälscht ... siehe China und co.

Hab übrigens soeben den Grund für die Schnelligkeit der 50D gegenüber der 500D gefunden ...



> Canon packt in die EOS 500D einen 15,1-Megapixel-CMOS-Sensor – dieser ähnelt weitgehend dem schon bislang in der teureren, semi-professionellen EOS 50D eingesetzten Bildwandler. In der Neuen arbeitet er mit 2 Kanälen, um die Bilddaten auszulesen, während die 50D auf 4 Datenkanäle zugreifen kann und so deutlich schneller ist



Quelle: http://www.chip.de/artikel/Canon-EOS-500D-DSLR-Test_36367916.html


----------



## maritim (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

ich habe meine 400d über ebay england, bei einem händler gekauft und hatte bei einem garantiefall keinen stress in deutschland.
auch mein canon-objektiv habe ich über ebay england, bei einem händler gekauft, weil es dort 30% günstiger war als beim günstigsten anbieter in deutschland. 

alles bezahlt über paypal und 5 tage später hatte ich die ware bekommen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

, danke

was würdet ihr denn empfehlen wenn man eben öfter einzelne personen (auch bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen) und einige aufnahmen von z.b. einzelnen Pflanzen die in knipsenähe sind knipst, aber auch mal landschaften ablichten möchte ?

Lieber mit dem 18-200er alleine losziehen ? Oder welches evtl. ganz ganz andere Obj. wäre da ganz gut geeignet? Mir schwebt da eher das 28-135mm 3,5-5,6/ IS USM vor...?


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Servus Ralf

Das 28-135 habe ich und ich möchte es nicht mehr hergeben  ist ein super Allround-Objektiv. 
Habe aber einen 1,3 Crop (= 37-175) an der 1D MkII, die 50D und auch die 500D haben 1,6 Crop (= 45-216). 
Gut das 24-105L IS USM spielt schon in einer anderen Lige, ist halt ein L, kostet aber auch mehr als das doppelte.

Ich nehme aber immer auch das 100-400er und 150 Makro mit. Ist zwar eine Schlepperei, aber wenn ich schon unterwegs bin, möchte ich das optimale Objektiv für jede Situation mit haben.
Leider kenn ich deine Konstitution im Sinne ob du gerne den Foto-Rucksack voll bepackt mitschleppst.

Dies muß jeder Fotograf für sich selbst entscheiden, also Empfehlung traue ich mich da keine abgeben.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Hallo Helmut,

ich hab heute noch etwas gestöbert. Leider ist das  EF-S 17-85 mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM  und das EF-S 18-55MM IS nicht so besonders bei den Objektivtests weggekommen. das 18-55er ist nur im Mittleren Bereich optimal und bei dem 17-85 gibts leider auch einige kleine Problemchen- aber so richtig mag kann ich mir da keine Meinung bilden ...

Optimal ist das 30-700er 

Ich hab also mal Preise verglichen:

A: bei S*turn bekomme ich die 50D ink. 17-85er für 1149 €, das 70-300er liegt bei 460 € somit komme ich im komplettpreis auf den selben und kann also bei dieser Gesamtkombi nix mehr sparen als wie wenn ich die 1149 € + 60€ CF Karte ausgebe. Wenn mal später mein Geldbeutel voller wäre müsste ich ne schwierige entscheidung  treffen zwichen dem 70-300er und dem 28-135er oder was sonst noch kommt....

B: hier um die Ecke bekomme ich den 500D für 700€ und beim Medi*markt das 28-135er für 400€ = 1100 €

Nun stehe ich also vor der Qual der Wahl, leichte weniger gut verarbeitete Cam mit gutem Immerdrauf Objektiv aber für Anfänger ok oder gute Cam mit erstmal eingeschränktem Objektiv.

Würdest du mir wegen der Verarbeitung / Langzeitnutzen usw. weiterhin zu Variante A raten ?


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Servus Ralf

Gebrauchtmarkt D-Forum & Gebrauchtmarkt DSLR-Forum

Zum 17-85er:
Ich hatte es als Kit mit der 40D 
Kann über das Objektiv nix negatives schreiben 

Im Vergleich mit dem 28-135 ist es das jüngere Objektiv mit dem ausgereifteren IS (4 Blenden gegenüber 2 Blenden).

Zu den Body`s:
Für den Anfang würde sicher die 500D als Einsteigercam reichen, wenn du aber schon Erfahrung im Umgang mir SLR hattest, könnte ich mir die 50D auch vorstellen. Zukunftssicherer wäre die 50D. Da kommen sicher nicht schnell wechselgedanken. Aber vorsicht, nur durch Disziplin wird es kein Fass ohne Boden. Denn Objektiv & Zubehörwünsche sind immer vorhanden. Und dann gehts ins Gesparte.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

 Danke Helmut !


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Helmut,

zu den CF speicherkarten hab ich noch ne frage, welche geschwindigkeit sollte die mindestens haben um zu der 50d zu passen ? Und wieviele Bilder würden ca. z.b. bei einer 4 GB bei höchster Jpeg und ,oder RAW auflösung draufpassen ?


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Servus Ralf

Ich verwende die Sandisk Extreme III - 4Gb CF (2 Stück - also 8Gb).
Darauf passen ca. 220 RAW + Jpeg (in höchster Auflösung) an der 1D MkII.
Bei der 50D werden aber wahrscheinlich nicht soviele drauf gehen, hat ja fast das doppelte an Pixel (1D MkII 8,x Mp zu 50D 15,x Mp), das wird sich auch auf Mb/Bild auswirken.

Genügt mir immer bei einer Session.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit 
Hatte noch nie Ausfälle


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Guten Morgen Helmut,

da ich ja doch eher DSLR Einsteiger bin und meine Erfahrungen ja eher bisher auf der DMC-FZ28 basieren bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich nicht mit der 50D überfordert wäre  

 mal sehen - Ich werde heute nochmal beide Cams in die Hand nehmen und auch die etwas schweren Objektive draufmachen + testen.

Ich hab soeben noch dieses hier als evtl. Immerdrauf Objektiv gefunden:
hast du dir dieses Objektiv schon mal angesehen ? Tamron LD XR DAF 28-300 mm 1:3.5-6.3 IF

580g ist schon nen genz schönes gewicht, da könnte die 500D einfach zu leicht für so nen Objektiv sein 

Die meinungen sind da ja sehr unterschiedlich ... einige meinen der AF sei extrem langsam bei diesem.




> Das Tamron LD XR DAF 28-300 mm 1:3.5-6.3 IF lieferte die besten Bildergebnisse im Weitwinkelbereich bei Blendenwerten zwischen 8 und 11.
> Testkamera: Canon EOS 40D
> Gewicht: 580 Gramm
> Länge: 119-199 Millimeter
> Zoomfaktor: 10,7-fach



Quellen:
http://www.computerbild.de/dla/avf/img/2008/avf0608/Canon_Bajonett/Tamron_LD_XR_DAF28-300mm_TA.png

http://www.computerbild.de/fotos/Im-Test-Objektive-fuer-Canon-Spiegelreflexkameras-2955922.html


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Servus Ralf

Überfordern wird dich die 50D nicht, gibt ja auch die Motivprogramme 
Nach einiger Zeit der Einarbeitung kommst unwillkürlich zu den fotografisch sinnvollen Einstellungen, wie Manuell, Blenden- und Zeitautomatik.
Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen das die Motivprogramme schlecht sind, nur sie schränken die Kreativität ein 

Zum Objektiv:
Ich halte von solch "Immerdrauf" nicht viel 
Diese haben sicher Ihre Berechtigung bei Flugreisen (Handgepäck) aber sie sind nicht so gut, als wenn man einzelne Bereiche mit dementsprechenden Objektiven abdeckt.
Z.B.: 24-70L (24-105L, 28-135), 70-200, 70-300, 100-400, usw.
Keine Frage ..... mit Festbrennweiten .... wäre das Optimum, aber leider auch das KO  für die Geldbörse .


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

 + Danke

Übrigens hatte ich heute gelesen das die 50D; 2 kleine fehlerchen hat die mit einem Firmewarupdate behoben werden können.

http://www.dkamera.de/news/firmware-update-fuer-die-canon-eos-50d-und-fuer-die-nikon-d300

Diesen Fehler hier hatt ich sofort beim Ausstellungsstück, das war das was ich mit Verzögerung bei 1600er ISO am Anfang des Freds hier meinte....



> Zudem hat Canon den Fehler beseitigt, dass vereinzelt der Auslöser der Canon EOS 50D nicht mehr freigegeben wurde, da die Kamera im „busy“ Modus hängen blieb. Dies trat vereinzelt nach dem Einsetzen neuer Akkus auf, und wurde durch ein dauerhaftes Blinken von „busy“ auf dem Kamera Display signalisiert



Wenn ich mich nun noch bis Sa für das Kit mit dem 70-300er entscheiden sollte müssen die dieses extra bestellen - kann ich irgendwo das Produktionsdatum auf der Cam sehen oder feststellen ob die firmware upgedatet werden muss? - Kann man so was wirklich ohne Probleme selber machen (wie?) oder müssen die das wegen Ganatie vorher im Laden tun bevor ich die kaufe ?


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Ich würde im Geschäft darauf bestehen das das letzte Update drauf ist.

Letztes Update der Firmware 1.0.6

Eine Erklärung im D-Forum dazu.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

auf was man alles so achten muss ist schon erstaunlich ..., ist das normal das es immer neuere updates gibt ? Muss man sich da immer selber auf dem laufenden halten oder sind bei Canon die persönlichen Erst-Käuferdaten in ner Datenbank hinterlegt und man bekommt von denen eine Info ?... also wie beim Neuwagenkauf ?


PS: ist schon komisch das die ihre *Probier* knipsen im laden nicht permanent updaten ...


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Also ich würde mich im D-Forum und DSLR-Forum registrieren.
Dann bist immer auf dem laufenden.
Aber rein schon sollte man schon ab und zu.

Aber Vorsicht: es wird manchmal viel übertrieben und kaputt geredet.
Auch gehts dort ein bisserl ruppiger als bei uns zu.

Canon verständigt keinen Kunden, nicht einmal bei einem Hardwarefix, wie eben bei der 1D MkIII. Im I-Net (Canonseite) kann man dann die Serien-Nr. eingeben und man wird dann aufgefordert sie kostenlos zum Service zu geben.
Das wars und mehr kommt nicht von Seiten Canons.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Und zum Service geben heißt auf eigene Kosten versichert einzuschicken und ohne Ersatz dazustehen ...


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Nein, in dem Fall ist der Versand kostenlos 

Aber ohne Cam steht man trotzdem da


----------



## Frank (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Hi,

Nur noch mal was allgemeines zur 50D u.s.w..
Ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit der Kamera. Ich habe sie jetzt zusätzlich zur 400D.
Mich hat vor allen Dingen die Speichergeschwindigkeit, sowie die besseren Einstellmöglichkeiten gegenüber der 400D überzeugt. Sie bietet viele Möglichkeiten, die ich direkt über das Display mit dem Daumenrad erreichen kann. 
Bei der 400D war doch so manches nur umständlich über die Menüfunktion zu erreichen. 
Die Speichergeschwindigkeit fällt vor allen Dingen bei Langzeitbelichtungen ins Gewicht. Bei der 400D kann man sagen, dass das speichern ungefähr so lange dauert wie die Belichtung. Also bei 45 sek. Belichtung nochmal nachträglich ca. 45 sek. speichern. Das kann auf Dauer ganz schön lästig sein.
Noch ein Vorteil des Daumrades:
Ich erstelle fast ausschließlich Belichtungsreihen für HDR Fotos. Mittlerweile mache ich nicht nur drei Aufnahmen mit der Belichtungsreihenautomatik, sondern meist sind es fünf bis sieben.
Da muss man dann selbst "Hand anlegen". Bei der 400D war das ein kleines Prob, weil man die Einstellungen dort nur am kleinen Rad beim Auslöser vornehmen konnte. Dieses rastet immer sehr markant und "schwerfällig", wodurch ich die Kamera unbeabsichtigt auf dem Stativ verstellt habe.
Dieses ist beim fotografieren selbst nicht aufgefallen, erst später beim zusammenrechnen der Bilder merkt man, das diese nicht deckungsgleich sind.
Bei der 50D ist das nun einfacher, da man die Einstellungen jetzt mit dem großen Daumenrad erledigen kann, welches wesentlich gefühlvoller von statten geht und man somit die Kamera nicht mehr unbeabsichtigt verstellt.
Auch die Serienfunktion mit ca. 6 Bildern pro sek. hat schon bei so manchem Schnappschuss meines kleinen Neffen gute Dienste getan.

Die 50D ist in vielen Foren, Fachzeitschriften und Tests etwas dolle "zerredet" worden. Für mich absolut grundlos.
Was ich mir allerdings gewünscht hätte:
Weniger an der Pixelschraube nach oben drehen, dafür mehr am Rauschverhalten der Kamera arbeiten.
Aber so lange der "gemeine Kunde" immer noch in dem Glauben ist, das viele Pixel gleichzeitig für Qualität bürgen, wird sich daran wohl nichts ändern. 

Zum Tamron 28 - 300:
Lass die Finger davon. Es ist vllt. interessant, wenn du vorher noch keine anderen Objektive mit aufgeteilten Brennweiten hattest.
Ich hatte dieses Objektiv jetzt 3 Wochen als Leihoptik da mein 17 - 85 mm zur Reparatur war.
Es hat doch sehr deutliche Verzeichnungen, welche das Gesamtbild reichlich unscharf erscheinen lassen.
Sehr störend empfand ich es auch, das wenn du sie um den Hals hängen hast und die "Telesicherung" nicht eingerastet ist, fährt das Objetiv selbstständig aus.
Ich bin froh, dass ich mein 17 - 85 mm wieder habe.

Mein Brennweitenbereich von 10 - 400 mm (Cropfaktor 1,6 also 16 - 640 mm) umfasst folgende Objektive:
Sigma 10 - 20 mm
Canon 18 - 55 mm (Kitobjektiv der 400D)
Canon 17 - 85 mm
Sigma 150 mm Makro
Canon 100 - 400 mm

Mit dem 17 - 85 hatte ich bisher zweimal Probleme. Das erste mal war es Staub im Inneren, jetzt vor kurzem wurde sie von keiner Kamera mehr erkannt.
Beide Fehler sind im Rahmen der Garantieleistung anstandslos behoben worden.

Übrigens: Ich habe gelernt in Sachen Fotozubehör doch einen Händler meines Vertrauens aufzusuchen. Dieser ist zwar etwas teurer, aber dafür habe ich so manchen Vorteil, wie z. B. die Leihoptiken während der Reparaturen - völlig kostenlos.
Neulich habe ich mir einen neuen Rucksack gekauft. Dieser war im Geschäft mit 450,-- € ausgezeichnet. 50,--€ habe ich sofort als Rabatt bekommen.
Abends habe ich nochmal im Internet geschaut und wäre fast hinten über geschlagen. Dort stand er für knapp 300,-- €.
Am nächsten Tag stand ich wieder beim ihm auf der Matte und wollte den Rucksack zurückbringen. Er fragte warum und ich sagte ihm, dass der Preis trotz der 50,-- € Rabatt noch völlig überzogen sei. 
Nach einem Hinweis auf die Inetseite habe ich dann auch noch die 100 Euro zurückbekommen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*



so, bin eben zurückgekommen und habe nun die entscheidung getroffen die 50D zu nehmen.   Ist trotz des gering höheren Gewichts in vielen Gesichtspunkten viel besser als die 500D 

Allerdings empfahl mir da ein *Nichtverkäufer der mit der 50D arbeitet* der mitbekommen hatte das ich mich für das 17-85er intreressiert habe, dieses nicht zu nehmen sondern das Sigma 3,8–5,6/18–125 mm DC HSM IF OS (270€)

http://www.colorfoto.de/Testbericht/SIGMA-3-8-5-6_18-125-mm-DC-HSM-IF-OS_4739142.html


und nur den Body zu kaufen mit dem o.g. und eine 180er festbrennweite mit 1:1 Macro wie dieses hier Tamron AF 3,5/180 mm SP XR Di LD (IF) 1:1 Macro (590€)

http://www.colorfoto.de/Testbericht/Tamron-AF-3-5_180-mm-SP-XR-Di-LD-IF-1-1-Macro_560436.html

PS: was mir gestern nicht gesagt wurde, bei s*turn bekommt man nur die 100€ rabatt wenn man auch das gleiche mitbringt, also für eine DSLR ne alte spiegelreflex und keine 0-18/15 analog cam und für nen Objektiv nen altes Objektiv ..:crazy - ich dachte die wollen verkaufen? Auf´n flohmarkt findet man sowas nich so oft und vor allem so schnell - bis Sa. Na ja, gottseidank hab ich hier noch nen anderen Händler hier in der Nähe - den rief ich heutze nachmittag schon mal an und fragte nach der 50D im goßen komplett Kit, er machte mir den selben preis wie bei s*turn .. ohne das ich eine alte SL abgeben muss...

was meint ihr zu diesen beiden objektiven ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

hab grad übrigens noch ne site gefunden die wohl einige testseiten in sich vereint 

wollte den link auch mal posten...
http://www.etest-digitalkamera.de/O...n-EF-4-5-6-70-300-mm-IS-USM.Test-Details.html


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Servus Ralf

Leider kenn ich beide nicht.

Aber vom 180er Makro habe ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört 

Ich habe ja das 150/2.8 Makro von Sigma, aber in manchen Situationen ist es mir zu lang. Da würde ich mir öfters ein 100er Makro zb. Canon 100/2.8 USM Makro wünschen. Speziell bei Porträt.

Zu den Händlern kann ich nix sagen. Habe einen meines Vertrauens. Ist zwar immer ein bisserl teurer, aber dafür das perfekte Service, wie auch Frank schon anmerkte


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

So,

es ist soweit - ich steige nun endgültig in die DSLR Schiene auf und bleibe auch da   

Die 50D mit dem 17-85er wirds erstmal sein (1.149€) :freu +nem UV Filter fürs Objektiv (ich denke mal von Hama) + die CF 4 GB Ex3

Gleich hol ichs von einem anderen s*turn wo die leute etwas unkomplizierter sind, ab.

... leider hat kein Händler ein komplettpaket mit der 70-300er version vorrätig und runtergehen wollen die auch nicht sonderlich wenn man das objektiv einzeln kauft, zahlt man 200 € mehr drauf. Canon hat im Moment große lieferschwierigkeiten, die haben selbst keinen Lagerbestand mehr und somit könnte es bei einer Bestellung passieren das man 2 Monate warten muss. Einzelne Bodys sind auch im Moment in den Geschäften extrem rar.

Da ich auch sehr gute Meinungen über das 17-85er gelesen habe und ich nicht unbedingt jedem Test vertraue habe ich mich dafür entscheiden es als Standardzoom zu nehmen und zu behalten und das Sigma nicht.

Irgendwann später überlege ich mir dann ob ich nicht doch etwas mehr spaare und mir ein L als Zoom hole oder eben ne festbrennweite ... aber das hat noch zeit so habe ich erstmal entschieden.

Ich bedanke mich noch einmal ganz herzlich bei euch allen für eure guten Empfehlungen und freute mich übrigens auch sehr das ihr mich nach dem Thema mit der FZ 28 und der damaligen Rückgabe der 450D doch noch unterstütz habt.   

Im übrigen diese plötzliche Entscheidung mit der Cam kam halt auf weil wir schon alle Babyinvestitionen getätigt hatten, nun aber doch einiges an Unterstützung bekommen ...


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Servus Ralf

Glückwunsch 

Wünsche Dir mit deiner Neuen viel Vergnügen.

Und lass bald was sehen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Danke 

ich bin mir nur noch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich sie gleich zur geburt mit ins krankenhaus (vermutlich nächste woche) mitnehmen soll oder lieber die kleine  ...


----------



## Conny (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Hallo Ralf,

es ist völlig egal welche Du mitnimmst 





Du wirst eh nicht zum Fotografieren kommen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

,

nun nach einigem warmfahren kann ich euch sagen es war ne goldrichtige entscheidung - eine tolle cam die nur darauf wartet mit dem fotografen durch sein wissen und können so richtig loszulegen.  :freu 

Filter ist von Hama, UV 390 V (VII)ein ordentliches stativ von Hama *__ star 63* hab ich mir auch gleich mit geleistet ... bei einem so großen gesamt einkauf bekommt man gut was geschenkt  

Im Moment lege ich nun mit der Softwareinstallation los und muss mich morgen nochmal genau belesen wie ich die firmeware aktualisiere. Meine gekaufte Cam wurde Anfang Arpil 09 an den Laden geliefert und hat noch das 1.03er Update.

Doch, ich werd die große Cam mitnehmen, ein Kollege der ebenfalls viel knippst meine das *zerknautschte* aussehen des Babys direkt nach der Geburt kann man nur innerhalb der ersten 5 Min festhalten - dann strafft sich wohl alles ruck zuck


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Helmut,

hab mich übrigens grad hier https://www.cig.canon-europe.com/pe/f/home.do registriert, da hinterlgest du ja deinen Cam Typus und bekommst immer ne aktuelle Info wenn ne neue Firmware erstellt wurde - find ich ne gute Sache von Canon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D*

Guten Morgen,

ach war das ein tolles Wochenende - ich konnte meine Frau nun doch überzeugen das wenn man so eine Investition macht sie auch gleich richtig machen sollte. 

Noch haben wir etwas Geld, bald aber nicht mehr wenns Baby da ist und das eine Jahr mit den 67 % rum ist. Da eben bei S*turn noch am Samstag aktionstag war habe ich nochmal ordentlich zugeschlagen.

Das EF 70-300 IS USM ist noch für 495 € dazugekommen mit passendem 390 UV Filter, ebenso nen passender Loewe Köcher (20 €)+ ne Loewe Dreieckstasche (35 €) + nen Hähnel HW 433 C80 Funkfernauslöser (60€).

Hab gestern alles ausprobiert und bin superzufrieden, sind super bilder von uns beiden bzw. schon fast dreien geworden. So ein Stativ mit Fernauslöser ist echt ne feine Sache.

Nun spaare ich ganz langsam noch auf nen Retroring und auf ein Buch das die Möglichkeiten der 50D dann doch noch mehr beschreibt als wie die Anleitung.

Habt ihr da noch ne Empfehlung ?

Mehr Ausgaben sind leider erstmal nicht drinn - ich denke mit dieser Standardausrüstung fahre ich die nächsten Jahre ertmal ganz gut.


----------



## thias (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*

... die Frage ist zwar nun schon ne Weile her, aber bei www.Traumflieger.de gibt es sehr gute Infos.
Da sind einmal Videos online zum Vergleich 500D/50D und das Profihandbuch zur jeweiligen Kamera bringen die auch raus. Ich hatte vor Jahren eins zur 40D, war recht informativ.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*

Servus Thias

Mit welchen Modell fotografierst du jetzt ? Noch immer mit der 40D ?


----------



## thias (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*

...ja, hab auch noch keinen triftigen Grund gesehen umzusteigen.... ist ja erst 2 jahre alt. Neben dem Fotografen sind die Objektive noch mehr an der Bildqualität beteiligt als der Body.

Wenn allerdings eine 60D weniger rauscht (ohne Softwarekunstgriffe), ein klappbares Display hat und HD vernünftig mit mind. 25 Bildern aufnimmt mit Ton ... dann könnte ich schwach werden...


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*

Danke Thias für die Info 

Dachte nur ....


> ..... und das Profihandbuch zur jeweiligen Kamera bringen die auch raus. Ich hatte vor Jahren eins zur 40D, war recht informativ.


War aber wohl das Buch gemeint, habe es falsch interpretiert 

Mit den Objektiven hast Recht , sind wichtiger als der Body.


----------



## Conny (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*



thias schrieb:


> ...ja, hab auch noch keinen triftigen Grund gesehen umzusteigen.... ist ja erst 2 jahre alt. Neben dem Fotografen sind die Objektive noch mehr an der Bildqualität beteiligt als der Body.
> 
> Wenn allerdings eine 60D weniger rauscht (ohne Softwarekunstgriffe), ein klappbares Display hat und HD vernünftig mit mind. 25 Bildern aufnimmt mit Ton ... dann könnte ich schwach werden...




Hallo Thias,

es ist doch schön, immer noch Träume zu haben 
Ich sehe es auch so wie Du, dass die Objektive das A UND O sind. Ich konnte zu Anfang nicht verstehen, warum dieser ganze Objektivpark sein muss. Jetzt denke ich anders


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*



Digicat schrieb:


> sind wichtiger als der Body.



[OT]Tja, auch hier kommt es auf die Inneren Werte an. [/OT]


----------



## kleinmolli70 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*

und wo bleiben nun die bilder von der neuen ??? 
würde gerne welche sehen , denn wir hatten vor kurzen die cannon 450 d , und nun eine sony alfa 350 mit der ich zwar zufrieden bin , aber dennoch hätte ich lieber die cannon 500d 

hat da vieleicht jemand ein vergleich ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*

Hi Petra,

hier kannst du einige sehen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/74

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/77

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12

und auch hier noch ein paar Portraits von uns: http://www.dforum.net/showpost.php?p=1366797&postcount=8


Die 50D hat mehr einstellmöglichkeiten und ist leichter zu bedinen durch das tolle daumenrad. die 500D liegt preislich sehr nah an der 50D kann aber mit handhabung und verarbeitungsqulität noch lange nicht an die 50D heranreichen.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen der die 500D im auge hat die 50D zu nehmen wenn er auf die videofunktion verzichten kann.

PS: hab übrigens eine Teilnahme bei einem amazon/canonworkshop am 26.06.09 in D´dorf gewonnen wo die 500D vorgestellt und gundlagen usw. erklärt werden - sicher kann ich nach diesem noch genauer die unterschiede darstellen.

Ich möchte meine 50D nicht mehr missen und freue mich sehr doch die richtige entscheidung getroffen zu haben. 

Leider ist aber eben nicht nur der Body das ausschlaggebende sondern die Objektive ... je nach dem was man erreichen will muss man dann eben noch viel sparen


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*

Servus Ralf

 Das hast sehr gut geschrieben 

Voll unterschreib


----------



## kleinmolli70 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die neue Canon EOS 500D/50D*

danke ralf , deine bilder sind wircklich wunderschön , leider kann ich auf der page keine bilder sehen , aber die anderen bilder sind klasse ...
mal sehen wie ich mich morgen entscheide , hier mal bilder von der sony alfa 350


von heute


----------

